# dove cote



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

hi has anyone got plans of how to make a simple but good looking dovecote (cot) for a stately garden probably need to house 4 birds, and be up on a pole to keep it safe from cats, any plans or pics welcome thanks in advance


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

bump  really keen to get a dove cote made, i am building it for a local retierment home and want to make sure it is done right


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

kingsley hannah said:


> bump  really keen to get a dove cote made, i am building it for a local retierment home and want to make sure it is done right


here you go , this site has everything you will need, so book mark it and you too can be a master dotecote builder as well 
oops forgot the link lol here ya go try number 2  http://www.deanbirders.co.uk/Building_The_Dovecote.htm


----------

